# Do you carry a knife while riding?



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm looking into the buck knives. Do you carry one and what do you carry?


----------



## p_h (Sep 27, 2010)

yes, a diving knife. More as a tool than anything else.


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

Ditto.

For forty years.


----------



## geist rider (Feb 7, 2011)

swiss army one hand trekker for me. I normally carry a W. R. Case and Sons copperlock or trapperlock but the swiss army is light and has more than one use.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

p_h said:


> yes, a diving knife. More as a tool than anything else.


is there an advantage to carrying a diving knife over some of the others?
i was thinking about a tactical knife.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

roc865 said:


> I'm looking into the buck knives. Do you carry one and what do you carry?


I carry a multi-tool that has a small knife. I also often carry a folding saw for impromptu trail maintenance. I've never thought of mtbing as an opportunity to procure game, thus I've never carried a buck knife. I suppose if I were going on a long primitive bikepacking journey I'd consider going all Alexander Supertramp, but rarely am I more than one days journey from civilization; for that distance Bear Grylls wouldn't need a buck knife.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

wbmason55 said:


> I carry a multi-tool that has a small knife. I also often carry a folding saw for impromptu trail maintenance. I've never thought of mtbing as an opportunity to procure game, thus I've never carried a buck knife. I suppose if I were going on a long primitive bikepacking journey I'd consider going all Alexander Supertramp, but rarely am I more than one days journey from civilization; for that distance Bear Grylls wouldn't need a buck knife.


those buck knives seem solid and i would want something a little bigger than a swiss army because you never know what you're going to encounter on the trail.


----------



## chronic64 (Jan 9, 2011)

I always carry a Gerber Evo Jr. serrated knife with me - its my cut-my-own-arm/leg-off-to-get-out-from-under-a-boulder knife.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I normally carry a small pocket knife. Nothing too big. Mostly as a tool.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

bwheelin said:


> ... you never know what you're going to encounter on the trail.


I guess, but by that logic, you should also carry a portable defibrillator, a Glock, an EpiPen, fuel, rope, carabiners, snake bike kit, maybe even a chemical warefare gas-mask, multitool, tubes, quick-link, derailleur hanger, rear derailleur, water purifier, one months worth of food, -30 degree sleeping bag, duct tape, extra beer, whistle, compass, bungy cording a spare bike to your back is a must(to cover all possible mechanical woes),this is a small fraction of what you would need. After all, you never know what you're going to encounter on the trail.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

> I guess, but by that logic, you should also carry a portable defibrillator, a Glock, an EpiPen, fuel, rope, carabiners, snake bike kit, maybe even a chemical warefare gas-mask, multitool, tubes, quick-link, derailleur hanger, rear derailleur, water purifier, one months worth of food, -30 degree sleeping bag, duct tape, extra beer, whistle, compass, bungy cording a spare bike to your back is a must(to cover all possible mechanical woes),this is a small fraction of what you would need. After all, you never know what you're going to encounter on the trail.


Actually, most people don't need any of that stuff; a holder for their Starbucks coffee and a pocket for their 4G smart phone should do it. Just start riding at one parking lot, follow the herd to the next parking lot and you'll be fine.
If you should head into unknown territory, on a bike or otherwise, you should be prepared. On longer trips into the backcountry, I always carry a first aid kit, windproof lighter and my trusty Buck Mayo Hilo. GPS, spare batteries and map. We take water purifiers in the summer if we are going to be out more than eight hours or so.
Or, just stay on the well marked trails.


----------



## p_h (Sep 27, 2010)

bwheelin said:


> is there an advantage to carrying a diving knife over some of the others?
> i was thinking about a tactical knife.


Its all one piece, fairly durable and stainless steel. Also, due to its intended use, it actually locks into the sheath which is plastic, and does not come unsecured unless you push a button near the handle. That said, you can still pull it out without issue if need be.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

double post


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

wbmason55 said:


> I guess, but by that logic, you should also carry a portable defibrillator, a Glock, an EpiPen, fuel, rope, carabiners, snake bike kit, maybe even a chemical warefare gas-mask, multitool, tubes, quick-link, derailleur hanger, rear derailleur, water purifier, one months worth of food, -30 degree sleeping bag, duct tape, extra beer, whistle, compass, bungy cording a spare bike to your back is a must(to cover all possible mechanical woes),this is a small fraction of what you would need. After all, you never know what you're going to encounter on the trail.


Hold on there. Let's not be too sarcastic. I do and have carried many of the things you deride. In fact, I was psychologically saved on one epic ride: I was nearly out of hot water when another rider pulled out a water purifier . . . . Saved - - fresh, cool H2O.

You better knock on wood.

Edit: To the OP: I carry a knife.


----------



## chronic64 (Jan 9, 2011)

I carry as much safety equipment as my pack will comfortably allow, it may be the difference between a lonely death in the woods and telling you grand-kids how you almost died in the woods. I would carry a larger fixed blade knife if there was more dangerous wildlife where I ride, but I'm not that lucky.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I carry a Leatherman everywhere even accidentally through airport security once. That sucked.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Im almost always carrying a leatheman skeletool cx multitool. Saved me from various situations. Fixed an outboard engine in the middle of a lake, a collapsed bike carrier on the freeway amongst others. Knives are very handy.


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

i carry a knife while i ride in case somebody tries to jack my ****, i shank em...


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

SOG on my camelback strap.


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

i carry a knife 24/7 just because...if i think theres danger i carry my 9mm(concealed carry). The knife i normally carry is a piranha bodygaurd.


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

If you're thinking of using a knife for anything other than trail fixes you should think again. A knife is a deadly weapon, 95% of the time when you need to use a deadly weapon a knife leaves you at a disadvantage compared to a fire arm. And If you didn't "need" the deadly weapon then you escalated by producing the knife.

If you need protection carry the most effective tool for the job. Less than a fire arm you should just use pepper spray foam/gel. There are no winners in a knife fight.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

rip this thread...


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

The best tactical knife I've found is the
CRKT M16. I've been using one for years.
However for an all around pocket knife I
really like Swiss Army.

Best, John


----------



## kukulkan (Aug 31, 2009)

I grew up carrying a 12" machete I was 4 then, then is I grew machete grew ,now I carry a 4'' (by law ) pocket knife is just a habit now, but it has help in a lot of occasions.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

I like the idea of a Multi-tool. Leatherman, Sog, etc.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

jmmorath said:


> I carry a Leatherman everywhere even accidentally through airport security once. That sucked.


Heh. To quote Todd Snyder, I bet they made you do stupid human tricks.

Made a similar mistake once myself; the TSA folks made me stand on one foot with arms spread while one guy pointed a pepper spray at my face as I was searched..:eekster:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

When I'm riding.








The knife fits in the hatchet handle.

Plus this.









Plus a small folding knife (4") on my pack strap in case I need it quick.


----------



## wickedone31 (Jul 18, 2010)

I always carry my trusty lock blade for protection or as a utility blade.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

My multitool has what I need for wrenching. In case I need to cut something, I have a Spyderco somewhere on me: light, compact, easy to open and close, cuts well. Mine is a plain edge one, unlike what is in the picture.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't always carry it, but when I do I carry a Leatherman multi utility knife. Blades never seem to dull, are super sharp and has a few nice other little goodies on it. Also take along the folding saw in case of fallen trees etc. Never carry a knife, whatever for protection on the trail, most of the times if you need it, by the time you get at it it's too late anyways, bicycle will serve as a better weapon.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Light weight Leatherman.
And a light weight folding camping saw that eats through four inches of pine in mere seconds (if I leave my riding gloves on).


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

A small blade of some sort should be part of any tool kit. I carry a small single blade pocket knife. If I rode in wilder places, I'd carry something bigger.


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm surprised what I carry is legal but I bought it off the shelf from REI. It's a folding knife with a 6" blade that is "spring assisted". I can open it with one hand and its almost a switchblade.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

I cary a small pocket knife - I've put one in each camelback. In my car I carry a nice SOG multi. Sometimes in the spring or fall I will throw my folding saw in my camel back to trim back some branches etc.


----------



## 646-ATL (Dec 11, 2008)

I always have a small Spyderco in my back pocket and a multi tool in my pack. (actually the multi tool's first trail use in 2 years was last weekend when a fellow rider had some debris lodged in his rear cogs)


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I've been wondering about this knife things for a while. It seems to be mainly a North American thing.

Can someone what is the advantage of a _dedicated _knife over a multitool like a swiss army knife or a leatherman?

I can understand a multitool, or a folding saw. I've not been able to figure out what major use a single, larger blade provides.


----------



## JDaniels (Jan 14, 2011)

wbmason55 said:


> I guess, but by that logic, you should also carry a portable defibrillator, a Glock, an EpiPen, fuel, rope, carabiners, snake bike kit, maybe even a chemical warefare gas-mask, multitool, tubes, quick-link, derailleur hanger, rear derailleur, water purifier, one months worth of food, -30 degree sleeping bag, duct tape, extra beer, whistle, compass, bungy cording a spare bike to your back is a must(to cover all possible mechanical woes),this is a small fraction of what you would need. After all, you never know what you're going to encounter on the trail.


Im sure ITunes App store has an App for all of that.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

It all comes down to experience in the situations you'll find yourself in. Realistically, what do you think you can fix or what jamb do you need to escape from? Personally, where I ride, I'm never more than an hour walk to civilization or a phone call and pick-up from a nearby road.

I've got a swiss army in my pack. Don't know what model or even all the tools on it. It's about 3/4" thick. I've used: large and small blades, both screwdrivers and the bottle opener. I haven't used: cork screw, awl, can opener, magnifying glass, tooth pick, tweezers, scissors, saw blade, fish hook remover.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

womble said:


> I've been wondering about this knife things for a while. It seems to be mainly a North American thing.
> 
> Can someone what is the advantage of a _dedicated _knife over a multitool like a swiss army knife or a leatherman?


I am not North American,,,

A bike multitool has just about all I need for fixing the bike on the trail. But it does not have anything I could use for cutting. I suppose a Swiss army knife would be OK for me, except my Spyderco is even easier to keep with me and cuts better.

Why do I want to cut something? I might need to make a walking stick or cut some clothing for first aid. There's probably some emergency bike repair where being able to cut stuff helps. In my experience, as soon as I forget to keep a small knife or a lighter with me, I need to cut something or light a fire  Actually, a knife is often useful if you do need to make a fire.

Large knife? I don't usually feel the need to drag a big blade with me, unless I plan to be out in the woods for days, and know I need to cut something.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

womble said:


> I've been wondering about this knife things for a while. It seems to be mainly a North American thing.
> 
> Can someone what is the advantage of a _dedicated _knife over a multitool like a swiss army knife or a leatherman?
> 
> I can understand a multitool, or a folding saw. I've not been able to figure out what major use a single, larger blade provides.


For an outdoorsman, a knife is the most basic tool. You can cut things with it for fabrication of items such as a splint, crutch, wound wrap, stretcher, tournequet, water collector, fire starter, it can release you from entanglement, fabricate fasteners and ties, dig, pry, and if needed procure and prepare food.

The Skeletool CX extends the usefulness by adding pliers, wire cutters, a carabiner and a screw driver. Its very basic.










One can be 1 hour from a road, or 5 minutes, it doesnt really matter. You dont need a knife, until you do. Its saved me from quite a few situations.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

bing! said:


> ...it can release you from entanglement.


True, this has always been a big problem for me when I'm out riding.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

wbmason55 said:


> True, this has always been a big problem for me when I'm out riding.


I see you have foreseen all possible circumstances when out riding. Entanglement can include a camelbak hitched on a branch on the side off a cliff with your full weight on it. Or say a branch through a knee guard, while youre wearing it. Good luck with your foresight.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

wbmason55 said:


> True, this has always been a big problem for me when I'm out riding.


You can easily get caught up in brush or a tree on clothing and camelbaks after bailing.
shoe lace in your sprockets, fishing line booby traps (not everywhere, but some places)

I also carry a SOG multi tool in the pack. the knife is on my chest straps for access without taking my pack off.


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

ratmonkey said:


> If you're thinking of using a knife for anything other than trail fixes you should think again. A knife is a deadly weapon, 95% of the time when you need to use a deadly weapon a knife leaves you at a disadvantage compared to a fire arm. And If you didn't "need" the deadly weapon then you escalated by producing the knife.
> 
> If you need protection carry the most effective tool for the job. Less than a fire arm you should just use pepper spray foam/gel. There are no winners in a knife fight.


wrong, the winner is the guy with the knife


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Marko G said:


> wrong, the winner is the guy with the knife


----------



## JDaniels (Jan 14, 2011)

Marko G said:


> wrong, the winner is the guy with the knife


Until he comes up against the guy with a gun. Like the guy said, no one wins in a knife fight


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

In a knife fight, the most essential thing is to get your body out of the path of the blade. A distance of a mile or two is about right.

That failing, a broom stick or bicycle gives more reach than a knife.


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

bing! said:


> I see you have foreseen all possible circumstances when out riding. Entanglement can include a camelbak hitched on a branch on the side off a cliff with your full weight on it. Or say a branch through a knee guard, while youre wearing it. Good luck with your foresight.


I don't wear knee guards.  ....Anyways, I do really like those Skeletools, though I don't own one. Also a big fan of the Spyderco that pertime posted, sadly I snapped the blade on mine in half, using it as it was not intended to be used.

Admittedly, I think I misunderstood the OP when he said "buck knife." When I was growing up, a buck knife was just a common name for a big, fixed blade knife that I would use to field dress a deer. I could never imagine myself mtbing with one. However, I now see that Buck Knife is also a proprietary name for a knife company with an entire fleet of folding knifes. That makes alot more sense.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

JDaniels said:


> Until he comes up against the guy with a gun. Like the guy said, no one wins in a knife fight


First thing first, getting out of a dangerous situation should be ones first option.

The guy with a gun only has an advantage beyond arms length you silly  Long range, the knife is a deterrent against a similar or lesser armed attacker. Against a gun, draw out the knife only in close quarters, which in all likelyhood means you have already run out of other options. Grab the armed arm, pointing it away from you and stab

Unarmed, you are 99% sure to be a victim.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Marko G said:


> wrong, the winner is the guy with the knife


Well assuming the other guy didn't just keep riding faster than the guy with the knife.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Spyderco Endura & multi tool.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

bing! said:


> First thing first, getting out of a dangerous situation should be ones first option.
> 
> The guy with a gun only has an advantage beyond arms length you silly  Long range, the knife is a deterrent against a similar or lesser armed attacker. Against a gun, draw out the knife only in close quarters, which in all likelyhood mean you have already run out of other options.
> 
> Unarmed, you are 99% sure to be a victim.


Never have pulled out my multi tool in anger....never been a victim....

Seems to me you got the odds wrong...


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

I _*always*_ carry a spork, that way I'm ready soup, salad, whatever.:thumbsup:


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

jeffscott said:


> Never have pulled out my multi tool in anger....never been a victim....


And thats how it should be. We don't really want trouble do we.

Never had any problems on trail. Around here, trail rats are mostly hot beverly hills milfs in those oh so tight lululemon yoga tights. But I have had problems on the road. Been attacked through my car window in a parking lot rage incident. Its kinda hard to fight back sitting in the drivers chair while somebody is pummeling you from above. I bumped him on the head with my folded multitool. Ruined my freakin shirt  I shoulda sued, but it was only a shirt 

Lesson learned, never get out of the car.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Jack Hawk 9000 FTW!


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

My multi-tool 










Last version of internet 'ploder for Mac OS X in case you were wondering...


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

womble said:


> I've been wondering about this knife things for a while. It seems to be mainly a North American thing.
> 
> Can someone what is the advantage of a _dedicated _knife over a multitool like a swiss army knife or a leatherman?
> 
> I can understand a multitool, or a folding saw. I've not been able to figure out what major use a single, larger blade provides.


Speed, strength, handling and sometimes length. That's it.

Ever since I've read the following article, which I read shortly after encountering a cougar on a trail near my house, I carry a knife clipped to my sternum strap that can be reached and opened with either hand. It also has a whistle and a small flashlight.









A dive knife would probably be a better option though, so I've been considering upgrading...

https://www.seattlepi.com/local/81142_coug02ww.shtml


> Attacking cougar killed with pocket knife
> 
> Saturday, August 3, 2002
> 
> ...


You probably don't have to worry about mountain lion attacks so often in New Zealand or Europe. They really like bikers- activates the chase instinct.


----------



## wickedone31 (Jul 18, 2010)

perttime said:


> My multitool has what I need for wrenching. In case I need to cut something, I have a Spyderco somewhere on me: light, compact, easy to open and close, cuts well. Mine is a plain edge one, unlike what is in the picture.


My brother had a Spyderco Police edition, and that thing was Freakin sharp. Spyderco makes some high quality blades.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

The knife is the most basic thing a person should carry. Not just on the trails, but in everyday life. 

On the trail for me it's usually a small Gerber or Browning lock blade. Small enough to fit in my kit bag.


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

I sometimes have trouble deciding ... :devil:


----------



## firebike7 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes I do. I make Kydex sheaths and I have a Surefire blade I made a sheath for the front strap of my Camelbak. I figure it is a tool like everything else.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

stratosrally said:


> I sometimes have trouble deciding ... :devil:


Easy, It's the one that's big enough to cut off your arm with.


----------



## wheelmanron (May 5, 2009)

I carry a Swiss Army Deluxe Tinker and a CRKT Stubby Razel. Both great tools, just different uses. I carry them everyday and everywhere. As far as some people fearing knives being dangerous weapons, lighten up. Almost ANYTHING can be a dangerous weapon. A rock, a phone book, a brake cable, a rolled up magazine, a heavy purse, high heels and steel toe boots, being 6', 275lbs with a short fuse for people in cars who are too weak to stop at stop sings like I do on my bike, almost anything, even this keyboard I am typing on. All of these things can be tools or weapons, it just depends on the brain and hands wielding them. Lighten up or study martial arts and marksmanship.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

New multi tool from steep and cheap.
for imposing my multi will.


----------



## chronic64 (Jan 9, 2011)

I wonder if Leatherman makes a sonic screwdriver multi-tool - for entanglement of a quantum nature . . .


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

bing! said:


> And thats how it should be. We don't really want trouble do we.
> 
> Never had any problems on trail. Around here, trail rats are mostly hot beverly hills milfs in those oh so tight lululemon yoga tights. But I have had problems on the road. Been attacked through my car window in a parking lot rage incident. Its kinda hard to fight back sitting in the drivers chair while somebody is pummeling you from above. I bumped him on the head with my folded multitool. Ruined my freakin shirt  I shoulda sued, but it was only a shirt
> 
> Lesson learned, never get out of the car.


see, call me crazy, but if I had a knife, and was being pummeled like that, id stab the dude in the jugular...

just sayin'


----------



## Whelen97 (Sep 6, 2007)

I carry a pocketknife with a clip under my shorts on my hip. If I am going far, I have a Leatherman or a swiss-army type knife in my h2o pack.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get a handlebar mount for this baby?


----------



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

I pack a knife. Ive been actually looking into a utility piece like the one picture above. Pretty cool.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Carry my Leatherman and pepperspray in my camelbak and a very sharp SOG clipped in my pocket.

I should really carry my pepperspray somewhere easier to access so as to avoid the immediate situational escalation that drawing a knife leads to...but I haven't found a good solution to that. I'm more than willing to use my knife if need be, but I should really probably get some training because with my very basic knowledge of knife fighting, I'm more of a liability to myself than a potential enemy. Hence why my knife is used solely as a tool unless the SHTF.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Yep. Kershaw scallion. it goes everywhere i do. You never know when you need to cut something. Or somebody


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

And on my longer rides


----------



## Asha'man (Apr 16, 2006)

I carry a knife at all other times, why not riding?


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Nenbran said:


> Carry my Leatherman and pepperspray in my camelbak and a very sharp SOG clipped in my pocket.
> 
> I should really carry my pepperspray somewhere easier to access so as to avoid the immediate situational escalation that drawing a knife leads to...but I haven't found a good solution to that. I'm more than willing to use my knife if need be, but I should really probably get some training because with my very basic knowledge of knife fighting, I'm more of a liability to myself than a potential enemy. Hence why my knife is used solely as a tool unless the SHTF.


If you think you are going to need to use pepper spray or a handgun it shouldn't be in your pack. You'll almost always want one of those in a hurry.

I'm fortunate that neither are of any use to me when I ride so I don't have to carry them. I don't get to save any weight because I use a hatchet quite often so I always carry one.


----------



## MrRogers1935 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yep. Open assist Kershaw goes with me on every ride. 

MrR


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

S_Trek said:


> Easy, It's the one that's big enough to cut off your arm with.


IIRC, the blade he used was dull and short. If I could work up his kind of nerve, only that little Gerber w/ the hobby knife blade would be out of the running... :cornut:


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

picassomoon said:


> Anyone know where I can get a handlebar mount for this baby?


That's an interesting handle on that knife. I assume that one has more than one function. Chain tool, perhaps? Leather punch/awl? Can opener? Hammer?


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

Sheepo5669 said:


> And on my longer rides


I'm familiar with the Scallion, but what exactly do ya carry on long rides?

{can't see yer pix}

:???:


----------



## whos that guy (Jul 15, 2008)

My trusty Ka-Bar... Never really know when you'll need it, but it's not bad to have.


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

whos that guy said:


> My trusty Ka-Bar... Never really know when you'll need it, but it's not bad to have.


nice to see yer not a weight-weenie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

> I'm familiar with the Scallion, but what exactly do ya carry on long rides?


Damn, well that ruins the joke. If I wernt so tired I would try to repost em.

It's a grenade in my bottle cage.

Pretty funny eh???

Sheepo

And ka-bars! FTW


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

<3 my new Kershaw LEEK 

It will be with me no matter where I go.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Trail Ninja said:


> If you think you are going to need to use pepper spray or a handgun it shouldn't be in your pack. You'll almost always want one of those in a hurry.
> 
> I'm fortunate that neither are of any use to me when I ride so I don't have to carry them. I don't get to save any weight because I use a hatchet quite often so I always carry one.


Hence why I went on to elaborate that I should have my pepperspray closer at hand, but that I haven't yet found a suitable solution. :thumbsup:

I'm well aware of the weaknesses of my setup.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

leatherman wave stays in my backpack. actually used the mini scissors once, kid on trail had cut his toe & had it wrapped with about 15' of gauze hah, trimmed it up for him & taped it up.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Nenbran said:


> Hence why I went on to elaborate that I should have my pepperspray closer at hand, but that I haven't yet found a suitable solution. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm well aware of the weaknesses of my setup.


Ok, sorry. how about this? On most packs I have there is a little mesh pocket on the strap that looks like it's for a cell phone. Would your spray fit in that? an elastic band or tiny bungy cord would keep it in place but you could yank it out in a panic situation. if the band broke, it would still be worth it for the ease of access.


----------



## jasonub (Apr 23, 2010)

Being a weight weenie I leave my katana at home when biking and carry a 4 inch benchmade folder.

I also carry a titanium taurus pt111 millenium pro (still a WW) 

If i have jedi training, ill take yoda's lightsaber anytime seems small and light and can still do the job right.

I also have a swiss army knife keychain.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

leatherman multi-tool and a cold steel push dagger! I do own other very serous knives but those are for the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

wbmason55 said:


> True, this has always been a big problem for me when I'm out riding.


I used the wire cutter in my leatherman C4? to free a kangaroo once "entrapped" in a fence. A pity I didn't have a larger version as it took ages and ruined the cutters, but at least the 'roo was free.

Tim


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

Wombat said:


> I used the wire cutter in my leatherman C4? to free a kangaroo once "entrapped" in a fence. A pity I didn't have a larger version as it took ages and ruined the cutters, but at least the 'roo was free.
> 
> Tim


That's a great story to be able to share...

Was it relatively approachable? I hear they can be pretty dangerous when cornered.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

bing! said:


> For an outdoorsman, a knife is the most basic tool. You can cut things with it for fabrication of items such as a splint, crutch, wound wrap, stretcher, tournequet, water collector, fire starter, it can release you from entanglement, fabricate fasteners and ties, dig, pry, and if needed procure and prepare food.
> 
> The Skeletool CX extends the usefulness by adding pliers, wire cutters, a carabiner and a screw driver. Its very basic.
> 
> One can be 1 hour from a road, or 5 minutes, it doesnt really matter. You dont need a knife, until you do. Its saved me from quite a few situations.


I was referring to dedicated knives rather than multitools that happen to contain a blade. I've been carrying a swiss army knife around for hiking/camping for the past couple of decades and it's definitely been useful.

I almost bought a Skeletool the other day, but concluded that I have almost zero use for pliers whilst mountain biking.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

Yup, Leatherman here also.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

womble said:


> I was referring to dedicated knives rather than multitools that happen to contain a blade. I've been carrying a swiss army knife around for hiking/camping for the past couple of decades and it's definitely been useful.


Here's one way to put it:

many carry a separate chain tool because the one on the multitool is not all that great. They rarely need to use it but prefer to have a good one on them, especially as it is not a particularly heavy or bulky item.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

> <3 my new Kershaw LEEK


Leeks are cool i might buy one.

Kershaw is awesome though. truly American company.

I broke a Scallion that i had for 10 years and they sent me a new one asap.
Very good CS

Sheepo


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Wombat said:


> I used the wire cutter in my leatherman C4? to free a kangaroo once "entrapped" in a fence. A pity I didn't have a larger version as it took ages and ruined the cutters, but at least the 'roo was free.
> 
> Tim


How close did you get to the roo? Those buggers can be pretty intimidating up close!


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

when i was a boy at ninja school on mt.fuji, i was taught to do anything with mind power and my hands............and duct tape


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Leeks are cool i might buy one.
> 
> Kershaw is awesome though. truly American company.
> 
> ...


I bought this in the early '80s

The other side is stamped "By KAI JAPAN" "2100"

It's a Kershaw Rotary Lock... my first "fancy"knife.

Still have it after all those years,surprising considering I was just a high school kid when I picked it out!


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

i always carry a knife. period. i use a 7 inch tactical knife. imagine yer riding through a pretty old trail and it's starting to get ingrown by trees and stuff. well you got yer knife to cut some limbs or branches.
mine has actually come in handy a couple of times. i was riding and my belt got cought on a branch and my bike came out from under me and i found myself snarled up in a big mess of branches and belt hemp. i just used my tac knife to slice off the branches and strings.
but lately i just carry my stanley SUK


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

womble said:


> I was referring to dedicated knives rather than multitools that happen to contain a blade. I've been carrying a swiss army knife around for hiking/camping for the past couple of decades and it's definitely been useful.
> 
> I almost bought a Skeletool the other day, but concluded that I have almost zero use for pliers whilst mountain biking.


Its all good. We carry what we feel we must. Or we can carry nothing at all.

For me, the skeletool is part of bunch of stuff that I carry everywhere.

Wallet, house keys, car keys, cellphone, skeletool and a watch.

Its easier that way rather than having a special knife for special occasions. Carrying something all the time is good for muscle memory. You think less about it, and draw much faster.


----------



## Torch_racing (Mar 16, 2010)

ok two guys. one has a 8" bowie knife and the other has nothing. who are you goin to listen to? lol


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Torch_racing said:


> ok two guys. one has a 8" bowie knife and the other has nothing. who are you goin to listen to? lol


If the guy with the knife is acting threatening, I'll grab my 8' broomstick and hit him with it. Then I listen to the other guy to find out what is going on.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't think I have any need for a large knife on the trail, let alone the one with the fancy handle above. I always carry a Leatherman, along with the basic tools to get me home if necessary, but it depends on the area and length of ride as to how much more extensive I make these kits. I have often found a need for pliers out there, mainly to hold a derailleur cable when it has broken or come loose, and a knife such as the blade on a Leatherman is something that does come in handy now and then. So far I have been lucky enough not to have had to slit the throat of a mountain lion, any I have seen up til now have been going in the opposite direction. Shouting seems to help...


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

A friend of a friend had to fight off a small mountain lion with a large stick about 15 miles from my house. I think I'll carry the knife.


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

This is why I always give way on the trails. You never know who might get offended and pull out a knife or gun on me


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

Hill_Lover said:


> This is why I always give way on the trails. You never know who might get offended and pull out a knife or gun on me


I, for one, am either really happy and super-nice to everyone I meet on a trail - or - totally bonking and too tired to get angry about anything...


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

This always worked back in the day.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Marko G said:


> see, call me crazy, but if I had a knife, and was being pummeled like that, id stab the dude in the jugular...
> 
> just sayin'


Uh, I never felt my life was in danger. I don't think it would have been wise to off the guy.

I had a buddy who was similarly attacked. He locked the other fellas head in his arms, grabbed an ice pick and wrapped his fist around it exposing only 1/8th of a inch tip. He proceeded to dot the forehead of the guy in the lock about a couple dozen times. Lotsa blood, no harm.

And the other guy calmed down real fast. I hate to say this, but it was funny as hell. I wish I had that much presence of mind.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

Trail Ninja said:


> Ok, sorry. how about this? On most packs I have there is a little mesh pocket on the strap that looks like it's for a cell phone. Would your spray fit in that? an elastic band or tiny bungy cord would keep it in place but you could yank it out in a panic situation. if the band broke, it would still be worth it for the ease of access.


No harm, no foul.

That's a really good idea actually...I was planning on checking to see if my dad had any little pouches or sheaths or anything that I could rig to the strap, but that'll have to wait a couple of weeks until spring break. I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

i dont carry one on the trails. But i do always carry one when im buying something from someone on craigslist... theres some weirdos out there. You cant be too careful. Plus, I carry it around 90% of the time anyway, it comes in handy. Just not on the trails, cuz i dont have a camelbak, and dont want stuff in my pockets


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

> I, for one, am either really happy and super-nice to everyone I meet on a trail - or - totally bonking and too tired to get angry about anything...


Seriously, I cant stand when some people have something up their a$$ on the trails.

Though the majority of mtn bikers are friendly.

Sheepo


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

Sheepo5669 said:


> Seriously, I cant stand when some people have something up their a$$ on the trails.


Ummm.... that's not why I'm happy!

(I keep my bike tools & stuff in pockets  )


----------



## Yuengling (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a Buck Redpoint Folding knife I carry. The reasons I like it include:

Rubber Handle (yellow, easy to find if you drop it)
Metal clip (to attach to the backpack strap)
Locks closed (so I don't stab myself when I crash)
Serrated (for those tough jobs)
Bottle opener (for beers after the ride)
Cheap (less than $30)

I also use this for adventure racing and it works well for that also.

http://www.buckknives.com/index.cfm?event=product.detail&productID=2939


----------



## coffeegeek2112 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a boot knife tied to my camelback shoulder strap. One good yank and its out.


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

stratosrally said:


> That's a great story to be able to share... Was it relatively approachable? I hear they can be pretty dangerous when cornered.


It was a little one that was only about mid-thigh in height.

It wasn't very happy about me gnawing away at the fence just inches from its injured leg, and spent lots of time hissing at me. What I assume were its parents were standing near by and also hissing at me, but they didn't approach.

They do have a reputation of being aggressive, but only when cornered (I guess that what the trapped one felt like!). It was heartening to to see it shuffle around a bit and then hop off gingerly as I guess the circulation returned to its leg.

Tim


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I've thought about carrying one of these. It would look awesome strapped to my camelbak.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Yuengling said:


> I have a Buck Redpoint Folding knife I carry. The reasons I like it include:
> 
> Rubber Handle (yellow, easy to find if you drop it)
> Metal clip (to attach to the backpack strap)
> ...


looks nice and it's American made.:thumbsup:


----------



## superjesus (May 1, 2010)

Marko G said:


> wrong, the winner is the guy with the knife


You've obviously never been in a knife fight.


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

no i have not


----------



## GFAthens (Sep 10, 2009)

I carry several grenades with me when I ride.


----------



## Marko G (Jun 24, 2009)

GFAthens said:


> I carry several grenades with me when I ride.


truly, a wise man


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

bwheelin said:


> looks nice and it's American made.:thumbsup:


Not that it matters a great deal, but take the time to check the link. You'll see it is listed as "imported". It does seem to be a great choice for biking, though - better for _that_ purpose than the USA made Buck I have:

http://www.buck-knife-direct.com/vantage-knife-s30v-blade-contoured-black-p-7854.html

This one is probably the best large lockback (_for the money_) that I've seen in quite a while. I got mine for about $40 at a knife show, and it has an individually heat-treated S30V steel blade by Paul Bos.


----------



## paramania (Apr 23, 2007)

I carry a small, red wooden handled mora knife, carbon steel blade, full tang and very cheap ($15). Perfect!!


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

No, I do not but I bought an air gun (Beretta) on amazon some time ago. There are too many weirdos on the trail. It looks quite nice, a big f... off gun. As the joke about Russians and Turks goes, never bring a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

PatrickK said:


> No, I do not but I bought an air gun (Beretta) on amazon some time ago. There are too many weirdos on the trail. It looks quite nice, a big f... off gun. As the joke about Russians and Turks goes, never bring a knife to a gun fight.


Excellent idea!:thumbsup: Now if someone has a real gun, you're STILL not going to have a chance!!:nono:

At least a knife could be useful if you needed to cut something.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

Bryank930 said:


> Excellent idea!:thumbsup: Now if someone has a real gun, you're STILL not going to have a chance!!:nono:
> 
> At least a knife could be useful if you needed to cut something.


I agree but then that someone does not know if a have a real gun or not. I will use it unless I have no other choice. It is best to bike as fast as possible and run away.:thumbsup:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

just a small old leatherman multi tool for me.


----------



## SirTrek (Mar 3, 2011)

For me it all depends on where I am actually going. If its local I will carry just my Kershaw. Anything beyond that i have my Mac Tools multi tool.


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

Benchmade CQC7. But it is alway with me.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

rustus said:


> Benchmade CQC7. But it is alway with me.


Shite. That's a nice knife...wish I had that kind of money to drop on a blade.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

Bryank930 said:


> Excellent idea!:thumbsup: Now if someone has a real gun, you're STILL not going to have a chance!!:nono:
> 
> At least a knife could be useful if you needed to cut something.


true story. guy i worked with carried a starter pistol in his car. got in a disagreement with 2 hispanic cats in traffic, they got out of car, he flashed cap gun they reached under their shirts and he screwed. farkin moron is lucky he didn't get blown away. pull a cap gun on real gangbangers. comon


----------



## guidodg (Mar 2, 2004)

I carry a Glock 19 unfortunately...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

guidodg said:


> I carry a Glock 19 unfortunately...


That's not a knife. Sort of hard to use it for cutting.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

I carry a swiss army knife (in case I need to fix something) in the bike bag and a Benchmade mini-pika plain edge (in case I need to cut something) clipped to my backpack strap. I rarely need either one but it's certainly nice to have them when I do. 

I did use the can opener on the s.a. knife once. It was late, the can opener broke and I didn't feel like driving to the store to get another one just so I could have soup. It worked pretty well, actually.


----------



## simpterfex (Nov 14, 2010)

whos that guy said:


> My trusty Ka-Bar... Never really know when you'll need it, but it's not bad to have.


I ride with a Ka-Bar too!










Also


----------



## ziglaf (Dec 12, 2010)

If I carry a knife it's my piranha bodyguard 








and if I carry my gun (concealed carry) it's my Taurus 9mm 







. 
Neither of those are my pictures btw, and I rarely carry the gun--usually only when riding in very secluded places by myself.


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

I carry this one, a Buck Parallex 2.3
http://www.buckknives.com/index.cfm?event=product.detail&productID=3119


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I carry two multi-tools. I have a small swiss army knife with scissors in my first aid kit and a Leatherman Squirt P4.

I carry it for repairs and first aid, not for protection.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

If I'm going out for a long ride in more remote places I'll carry one, and usually have one on me when I'm just out and about. 

One particular instance that a knife came in handy:

Living in Mulegé, Mexico, I was walking from the beach into town. The street is lined with mangrove, on the other side of which is the rocky/muddy bottomed estuary of the Mulegé river, sheltered behind the lighthouse. I heard an unfamiliar dog whimpering. Figured out it was coming from the other side of the mangroves. Turned out to be an Irish Setter, tangled badly in a fishing net about 100 feet from the shoreline. The rocks where exposed underneath him, so I figured he had walked out. The tide was coming in though. I scampered out there, and it took me about 5 minutes to cut through all of the net to release him. By the time I was done, the rocks were covered and the water was up to my ankles. The tide was still coming in, and I had previously been in a small boat in the area where he was. I would estimate that the water get's about 3 feet deep right there at high tide. I didn't see anyone else in the area. Without a person with a pocketknife, that dog would have drowned. Definitely worth carrying. 

I would seriously consider every possible option before using a knife to defend myself. I have no training in knife fighting, and my life is worth more than my wallet or my bike.


----------



## Hellav8ted (Aug 26, 2009)

sean salach said:


> I have no training in knife fighting, and my life is worth more than my wallet or my bike.


You training begins here.
Watch and learn.




 [URL=http://movieclips.com/DkmGu-west-side-story-movie-riff-gets-stabbed/]Riff Gets Stabbed
West Side Story at MOVIECLIPS.com


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

*Spyderco*

I carry a Spyderco serrated edge knife. I trim trees and poison ivy and wild grape vines, etc. with it.

Keep it in my pocket, not my pack.

http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=12

Terry


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

This reminds me of something I saw once, I was just getting back to the trailhead and a jogger was setting out, carrying some kind of full on combat knife. Now this is small town Massachusetts, there are no bears, or any large predator like animals and very, very little violent crime. I just had to laugh at him. And to boot, this guy was like 6'2", 220. I mean he could have kicked the crap out of anything he would have encountered anyway. 

A knife is a great tool, but for defense? Come on. Are you that afraid of the woods.


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

I never did until one day driving I saw a huge Coyote run across the highway and I though to myself I better have something if I run into one of these on the trail. So I carry a decent sized fold up on the side of my pack for just in case... We also have Panthers and Bobcats here in Florida as well. I love animals put I'll poke one if my life is in danger. I have on the job experience growing up in Brooklyn NY!


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a small blade on my mini leatherman-like multitool I keep with my biking multitool. Has a mini LED flashlight on it too. Would probably not work on a coyote, for them I would give them a stern look. For dangerous animals I carry bear spray when riding solo. Hope I don't mistake it for my water bottle!


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

Crkt ignitor t, plain edge for cutting small things, crkt ultima spear point with veff serrations for slightly bigger things. Gerber machete for trail work. Kimber 4" raptor or smith model 60 for people.

There are no winners in a knife fight.


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't carry it while riding but my go to knife is an Esee Eskabar

http://www.eseeknives.com/index2.htm


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I carry a knife just in case my arm get trapped in the rocks and I need to cut it off. It's a Swiss Army with a small saw, much better at cutting through bone....


----------



## gps_dr (Feb 27, 2007)

I always carry a one hand opening knife while biking. It's a tool +

I think the Buck paklite caper with black powder coated grip would be a great knife if it came with a kydex sheath that could be attached to a pack strap. It's lightweight, and should not be too intimidating or obvious (2.5" blade 6.75 overall).

Someone mentioned making their own kydex sheath, would like to learn how to do it for this knife.


----------



## D-Avid (May 18, 2006)

4in fixed blade gerber. Strapped right to the front of my hydropack strap with the handle facing down. Just grab the handle, unsnap the release and the knife is ready in your hand.


----------



## lvdukerider (May 19, 2010)

C.R.K.T. Bearclaw and Glock 26. Never leave home without them.:thumbsup:


----------



## stratosrally (Jan 20, 2011)

The CRKT Stiff K.I.S.S.










I have one of these, discontinued a while back but was around for ages - can probably still find some new if you look hard enough. I haven't carried it since the Marines, but if I did a long back country ride, I would. The sheath has multiple carry options and will hold the knife upside down - a definite tug is needed to release.


----------



## TyranT (Mar 30, 2011)

I always carry a small knife set of allenkeys and a snake bandage in summer, had to many close calls with snakes here in Oz


----------



## WACK-A-n00b (Apr 28, 2011)

womble said:


> I've been wondering about this knife things for a while. It seems to be mainly a North American thing.
> 
> Can someone what is the advantage of a _dedicated _knife over a multitool like a swiss army knife or a leatherman?
> 
> I can understand a multitool, or a folding saw. I've not been able to figure out what major use a single, larger blade provides.


Seriously?

I get asked "why do you carry a knife?"

I ALWAYS answer, "You dont know?"

Multi-tool is prone to breaking VERY quickly under any stress or anything other than light use (cutting twine). Folding knives are prone to breaking under only moderate use (cutting light branches etc). All three have very good uses. I normally have a Ka-bar and a letherman wave close by, and almost always have a folder in my pocket.

To the guy that said, "you never know what you might come across" and the smart ass that answered: A good knife is the single most important tool when you are on your own.

My answer to the OP: If you KNOW how to use a knife, carry. If you dont, you are just an idiot with a knife.

For example, there is no need for a "tactical" knife on a trail, unless you are some uberleet knife fighter, and expect to get in a fight on the trail where trying to kill the other guy is a legitimate option (ie most animals you come by will pwn you, knife or not - though you could hurt them enough that they bleed to death later). A good thicker blade knife with a strong point is MUCH more appropriate, but even then, it is worthless weight unless you know what to do with it.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Benchmade 710D2, non serrated. Rather large for a folder but fits my hands very well.










Its my EDC, I use it all the time for everything, from opening packages to gutting game. It is probably a bit overkill as a EDC pocketknife, but great to have on the trail, and I like having one tool and being as familiar with it as possible.

It's even strong and thick enough that I can use it for this sort of stuff:





Although a large fixed blade would obviously be better.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Lol @ people who carry knives everywhere. They are cool, but almost never needed.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Poqitas said:


> Lol @ people who carry knives everywhere. They are cool, but almost never needed.


Just like almost all the other gear you have with you during a ride. You rarely "need" your helmet, but when you need it you really need it.

A knife is, in a way, the ultimate multitool: you cannot use it for everything but you may be able to use it for making the things you need.


----------



## HatePavement (Apr 5, 2011)

Leatherman Wave multi-tool.


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

Poqitas said:


> Lol @ people who carry knives everywhere. They are cool, but almost never needed.


I use my pocket knives at least a half dozen times every day. my lighter is the tool i don't use very often, but is also irreplacable in my daily kit. I haven't figured out how to start a fire with a pen and three quarters yet.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Poqitas said:


> Lol @ people who carry knives everywhere. They are cool, but almost never needed.


Lol @ people who have airbags in their car. They are cool, but almost never needed.

:madman:


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

ratmonkey said:


> I use my pocket knives at least a half dozen times every day. my lighter is the tool i don't use very often, but is also irreplacable in my daily kit. I haven't figured out how to start a fire with a pen and three quarters yet.


People who have no use for a knife are people who don't do anything.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I EDC (Every Day Carry )both a small folder and a high-end AAA light.
Knife wise it is one of several Ken Onion designs I own, the light is a 4Sevens Prion Revo. 

When on the bike, I have the same with me.
When in the bush, I carry a Grohman #3 fixed blade. (Same as carried by Canadian Forces)

I do not expect to end up knife fighting a terrorist or mountain lion, but for other mundane, every day uses a good knife and knowledge on how to use it is invaluable.

michael


----------



## nodaksvt (May 16, 2010)

bing! said:


> a knife is the most basic tool. You can cut things with it


:madman: :madman:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to, but the Sig Sauer Mosquito packs a bit more compact than the big-ass blade did. Worst case scenario, I will throw my bike at the would-be assailant (probably some inbred backcountry JimBob or NancySteve—remember Ned Beatty getting taken advantage of in Deliverance? I don’t want to end up like that).


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah, i normally carry a knife. i'd like to say its more useful than protection, but really, that's all its there for. you never know what's in the woods, and its small enough to not bring with me just incase. i also bring pepper spray, but that's mainly for dogs. its better than stabbing them.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

I was glad I carry the knife last weekend. And that I keep it sharp. My husband and I were riding a new trail that was only "mostly" hand finished and I picked up a muscadine vine with my crank in one of the rough sections. It very quickly wrapped around both my ankle and my drivetrain and by the time I stopped it was tight. So there I hung suspended in a leaning trackstand unable to reach it and unable to move much without it getting tighter. My husband was able to use my knife to free me. Thankfully, he chose to cut off the vine and not my foot! (Maybe you had to be there but trust me, at the time that was very funny!)


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Must Be Serrated!


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

It's partially serrated. Coupled with the fact that I said "My foot's already starting to go numb and I can't reach it, could you cut it off?" as I was handing him the knife, it so easily could have turned out either way.


----------



## Captain AmerrickA (Apr 8, 2010)

I carry this one everywhere









Then usually when I ride alone I carry this one on my camel bak shoulder strap.


----------



## blt2drg (Apr 27, 2011)

I never leave the house without my Benchmade Barrage or Kershaw Blur. A knife is a great tool to have, never needed it as a defense mechanism, thats what the pistol is for. I also carry a Surefire E2D led defender flashlight which has been used for defense while out of state where i couldnt carry a gun.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

blt2drg said:


> I never leave the house without my Benchmade Barrage or Kershaw Blur. A knife is a great tool to have, never needed it as a defense mechanism, thats what the pistol is for. I also carry a Surefire E2D led defender flashlight which has been used for defense while out of state where i couldnt carry a gun.


Personnally I have left home in a pair of shorts and a hat....for a nice walk....but then I guess I got lucky that I didn't need my knife, gun and some bear spray.


----------



## blt2drg (Apr 27, 2011)

jeffscott said:


> Personnally I have left home in a pair of shorts and a hat....for a nice walk....but then I guess I got lucky that I didn't need my knife, gun and some bear spray.


Good for you. Things in Canada are different than here in Arizona. I live by the saying i would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. I personally have needed everything i carry at one point or another including the gun. Who knows, there could be a chance i wouldnt be sitting here typing if it werent for what i carry.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

A thought - probably wrong but hear ye be..

Maybe it has something to do with City vs County folk.
If you grow up in a rural town or out in the country itself a knife maybe more natural? 

Especially if you spend any time in the bush - you just get used to having one on you. This I know first hand - my other passion is back-woods canoeing and camping - usually about a week at a time. When miles from any road, a couple of good knives and some knowledge is a good insurance policy (along with a few other essentials in the ditch-kit)

michael


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

mykel said:


> A thought - probably wrong but hear ye be..
> 
> *Maybe it has something to do with City vs County folk.
> If you grow up in a rural town or out in the country itself a knife maybe more natural? *
> ...


Lots of things are explained by that difference.


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

I carry a gun.... is that weird?

I'm also in Mississippi where snakes are ****in everywhere. I use it on the ones with fangs 

***EDIT*** Guess I should say this is on my own land... I don't ride with it on public land or where people don't want me with it.. though I do have a CCW so you usually don't even know I have it on me


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

mykel said:


> A thought - probably wrong but hear ye be..
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with City vs County folk.
> If you grow up in a rural town or out in the country itself a knife maybe more natural?
> michael


Absolutely correct. 
When you live in the city (like I used to), you hear "knife" or "gun" and the first thing you think of is someone robbing a 7eleven. And why not - everything that needs to be cut has a red pull tab on it, animals are on a leash or in a cage, and the only thing you could shoot are other people.

Out in the country, both items are often seen more as a tool than a weapon, kind of like a chainsaw.


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

lelebebbel said:


> Benchmade 710D2, non serrated. Rather large for a folder but fits my hands very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I had one of those and loved it... Lost it crawling around under a house doing a plumbing job.:madman:


----------



## x.Jason (Feb 28, 2011)

Hell ya I carry a knife, haven't any of you seen the movie 127 hours. Also depending on how remote the ride is I bring my 9mm.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't carry a knife since I have yet to find one single thing on a bike that is fixable with a knife, its about as useful as carrying a shotgun. Everything is hexkey on bikes and some regular philips, even pliers as found on a regular multitools is highly questionable how useful it will be. Good set of hexheads, a small philips and a small flat, thats all I need, and everything else requires special tools anyway.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

car bone said:


> I don't carry a knife since I have yet to find one single thing on a bike that is fixable with a knife, its about as useful as carrying a shotgun. Everything is hexkey on bikes and some regular philips, even pliers as found on a regular multitools is highly questionable how useful it will be. Good set of hexheads, a small philips and a small flat, thats all I need, and everything else requires special tools anyway.


Actually a knife can be quite useful to fix a bike....

For example a broken seat post can be fixed by whittling a branch and then fitting it in the seat tube....same with any other broken tube on the bike...

I carry a leatherman...mostly for the phillips head and flat head screw drivers....but also the file...(more uses than one might imagine)...and of course the pliers...

It does have two what 2.5 inch blades (just about right).

I have ridden with one guy that carried a 6 inch blade...we called him Mac the Knife.....

I carry a set of allen keys (not on a multi tool (way more convient to get into tight places etc.


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

I carry a 551 Griptilian when I ride. Only 3.25 ounces.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

ratmonkey said:


> If you're thinking of using a knife for anything other than trail fixes you should think again. A knife is a deadly weapon, 95% of the time when you need to use a deadly weapon a knife leaves you at a disadvantage compared to a fire arm. If you need protection carry the most effective tool for the job. There are no winners in a knife fight.


Werd.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

MyName1sMud said:


> I carry a gun.... is that weird?
> 
> I'm also in Mississippi where snakes are ****in everywhere. I use it on the ones with fangs
> 
> ***EDIT*** Guess I should say this is on my own land... I don't ride with it on public land or where people don't want me with it.. though I do have a CCW so you usually don't even know I have it on me


If u are going to kill a snake, a shotgun or snake shot is the best. A handgun for snakes is dumb (yes ive done it). If i carry a gun it sure as hell isnt for snakes, and we got lots of snakes here. You should carry a mongoose.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

jeffscott said:


> Actually a knife can be quite useful to fix a bike....
> 
> For example a broken seat post can be fixed by whittling a branch and then fitting it in the seat tube....same with any other broken tube on the bike...
> 
> ...


Haha, ur going to spend 3hrs carving a seat and seatpost! Seriously?


----------



## MyName1sMud (Feb 6, 2011)

Jayem said:


> If u are going to kill a snake, a shotgun or snake shot is the best. A handgun for snakes is dumb (yes ive done it). If i carry a gun it sure as hell isnt for snakes, and we got lots of snakes here. You should carry a mongoose.


Not to hurt your feelings but it sounds like you've got a terrible shot.

And how you gonna tell a country boy about a shotgun like I don't know what one is? haha :thumbsup:


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks like the "Fantasy knife" mental patients haven't shown up yet, although I've long suspected that many "Tacti-cool" knife "enthusiasts" were probably only one step removed.

Carrying a Benchmade 3550 auto AS A POCKET KNIFE while carrying a pistol as a weapon is one thing, but carrying a "Navy SEAL Ultimate Stealth Ninja" knife as your only weapon is just plain gay.

As far as field / utility knives go, the KA-BAR is a very expedient solution. Cheap, simple, and durable. Works equally well as a can opener or as a hammer. When deer hunting, my wife carries this one on her hip:


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

highly recommended:
http://www.leatherman.com/product/Skeletool


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

Jayem said:


> Haha, ur going to spend 3hrs carving a seat and seatpost! Seriously?


Did he say he would carve a seat and seat post? No he didn't. He said you could whittle a branch to roughly the i.d. of your seat post, shove it in, clamp the seat to it, and finish your ride in a pinch.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Gofannon said:


> Did he say he would carve a seat and seat post? LOL! No he didn't. He said you could whittle a branch to roughly the i.d. of your seat post, shove it in, clamp the seat to it, and finish your ride in a pinch.


Clamp a saddle to a branch? Id love to see that. Not to mention if its simply a matter of sticking a branch in whats left of your seatpost, id imagine you can find one roughly suitable without having to carve. Rationalization.

This is ridiculous. Yes, i'm just a desert rat in the old west, but i don't understand the "knife culture", i find it to be pointless on a bike. I have lived in the south tho and i do know about this phenomenon.


----------



## Keepthechange (May 18, 2010)

A reasonably sized knife is a great tool to carry on rides... anyone comparing self defense pros and cons or knife fight strategies is missing the point


----------



## OnaMTBtrailisME (Jan 8, 2011)

*SOG Multi Tool*

I carry this in my bag: http://sogknives.com/store/B66.html


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

HarryCallahan said:


> Heh. To quote Todd Snyder, I bet they made you do stupid human tricks.
> 
> Made a similar mistake once myself; the TSA folks made me stand on one foot with arms spread while one guy pointed a pepper spray at my face as I was searched..:eekster:


I sometimes carry my Old Timer while riding, and once I did accidentally go through airport security with it. Luckily they believed me that I'd just been camping with the same backpack and forgot to repack it, and yes I know 6" hunting knives aren't allowed on aeroplanes...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Jayem said:


> if its simply a matter of sticking a branch in whats left of your seatpost, id imagine you can find one roughly suitable without having to carve.


Yep, roughly: too small to help any, or just large enough not to fit. Then you can carve it down with your chain tool or screw driver.

How often do you need the chain tool on trails, BTW? I've needed mine twice.


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

Jayem said:


> Clamp a saddle to a branch? Id love to see that. Not to mention if its simply a matter of sticking a branch in whats left of your seatpost, id imagine you can find one roughly suitable without having to carve. Rationalization.
> 
> This is ridiculous. Yes, i'm just a desert rat in the old west, but i don't understand the "knife culture", i find it to be pointless on a bike. I have lived in the south tho and i do know about this phenomenon.


I said seatpost but i meant seatpost tube. But that's alright, I'll keep my knife and you can use your teeth when you need to cut something quickly out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Ianeith (Aug 28, 2015)

I carry a Kershaw Leek and a Leatherman multitool (in addition to the other bike tools) in my backpack. I like the Kershaw Leek's safety blade lock, and the leatherman's stowage capabilities, because I am worried of any knives accidentally opening on me during a potential fall off the bike or crash, and stabbing me through the backpack. 

Anyone else worry about this?

I also find that the Kershaw Leek blade is a very razor sharp and finely constructed instrument that is perfect for any delicate camping or repair work, eg.: tire/tube repairs.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I had numerous comments in a thread questioning why I bothered to carry bear spray riding with my 14 year old daughter smack dab in the middle of grizz country, where I have already seen 4 bears up close and personal this summer. An argument may be made that this thread has raised the bar substantially on the "things I carry biking but will never need" issue.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

I used to have a swiss army knife to fill my "multi-tool, knife, etc" slot.

I found it didn't have a whole lot of use as a true multi-tool for a bike since it didn't have much for allen/hex wrenches. 

Now I just use a mountain bike specific multi-tool and occasionally carry a DeWalt collapsible box cutter/knife. Has a couple of different blades built into the handle. Serrated if I need to cut organic materials (branches, brush, etc.) Then the obvious smooth blade for more slicing functions.

Only had to use it once. Took a header after my pedal kicked a rock and dumped me. Got a nice cut on my hand. Used the knife to cut away the flaps of skin that were allowing dirt to get packed in, doused it with a waterbottle, and wrapped it up with some cloth tape. 

Have also used it before when we went back country biking and found a nice little camp ground. Cut up some logs/sticks/tinder and made a bon-fire.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have carried a pocket knife on me since I was in 4th grade. why would I change that as an adult on a bike. very useful tool. it is in my pocket now. Last night riding away from the pack of wolves I was thinking all I got is this one inch blade.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I just have a Leatherman along with a basic multitool.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, beats the hell out of all the gun threads, anyway.


----------



## RUBZERK (Aug 16, 2015)

kershaw & xd9


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

OldManBike said:


> Well, beats the hell out of all the gun threads, anyway.


Do you carry a flail while riding?


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

OldManBike said:


> Well, beats the hell out of all the gun threads, anyway.


don't forget to pack your fire extinguisher with you too.


----------



## waffleBeast (Jul 5, 2010)

I always wonder if there is a knife forum out there in the wilds of the internets with a thread titled "What bike do you ride when yer out Knivin'"


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

waffleBeast said:


> I always wonder if there is a knife forum out there in the wilds of the internets with a thread titled "What bike do you ride when yer out Knivin'"


You never know when you might come across a trail.


----------



## Skeeter97 (Feb 2, 2012)

waffleBeast said:


> I always wonder if there is a knife forum out there in the wilds of the internets with a thread titled "What bike do you ride when yer out Knivin'"


I think you just won the thread 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## storz (Jan 31, 2011)

Skeeter97 said:


> I think you just won the thread
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

*Knife not the most important tool I carry*

My most important tool is a Park Tools hex wrench tool. I always have it in my camel back.

Next is my Gerber Suspension Multitool. I always carry it in my camel back too.

Third is my Gerber military issue knife. I carry it 90% of the time and only transfer it from my camel back to my pocket if the situation begins to look suspicious. I have only done this twice at a park I ride at where weird people were hanging out and staring at me at the end of a ride. You know, with that Griner brothers/Ned Beatty look.

Riding in areas alone during the week when noone else is likely to be around I may also carry additional protection.

There is nothing like being more than an hour ride from anywhere and encountering a very questionable character on foot wearing way too many clothes for the time of year. Then, the next day you read that two individuals were apprehended making crack in the back of a pickup truck in the same wooded area you were riding yesterday.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

I carry a knife always no matter what I'm doing.


----------



## Ttrent (Jul 20, 2015)

Knife. F/A kit. Bike tool. Flat kit. Bear spray.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

"That is not a knife..."

Sorry, had to. Anyway I tend to have sharp knife with me for few purposes, first aid and if I come across injured wildlife I kind of like to have proper tool for ending sufferings of poor thing. 

For self defense, anyone with a stick and little bit of practice has far better chance than random guy with a pocket knife. 

One can of course use knife in an emergency to make a stick, but small axe is generally more useful to have around, those tend to weight a bit though and usually there are sticks readily available in forests. 

I live in middle of bear area, I have no intention to do anything if I come across angry bear, it is just completely pointless, they brown bears are that strong. 

Wolfs then, not going to do much apart from yelling and maybe putting bike between myself and them, with stick maybe one might poke them and make them more angry, they are pack animals, I'm usually alone, not point to do much.

Preventive actions work best, knife and other stuff don't do much for that, making noise works best, they have learned that noisy bipedal creatures mean trouble, they go hiding. 

Of course for crazy bipedal creature's bike's speed is usually formidable foe they seek no challenging of. 

But if things get weird, stick works wonders, just need to know how to use it properly, you don't swing it around like in Hollywood movies, subtle is greatness.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, I used to carry my +3 broad sword with me on every ride, but then I singlehandedly defeated the entire orc army so now I don't need it.

Then I started carrying a 10" knife, just in case anyone on the trail made me feel uncomfortable, so I could stab them. But then I decided that 10" knives are ***, so I got an 11" knife. It's sooo sick! But so far the only time I've gotten to use it was when my buddy gave me a peanut butter sandwich and the peanut butter wasn't really spread very evenly on the bread. You can be sure my tactical razor-sharp hardened steel was up to the task.

Only a dumbass would mountain bike without a really big, sharp knife.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

grumpy old biker said:


> But if things get weird, stick works wonders, just need to know how to use it properly, you don't swing it around like in Hollywood movies, subtle is greatness.


A sharp stick in the eye is better than a knife. My wife and I just came back from a week of hikes where there was lots of black bear scat all over the trails. Black bears aren't typically aggressive, but we both carried stout walking sticks and made sure were were talking or singing.


----------



## Lou Z. Ryder (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't carry a knife, so if someone has a bad haircut or is overdressed for the occasion I kill them with my mini pump.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Forks are handy as well









Especially on those rides when you build a nice fire and roast some good eats


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Burrr^^ Warmm^^ YUmm^^

RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS ~ I always have a knife in me pocket... boy scout from the '70s :thumbsup:


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I always have a knife on me, regardless, whether it's part of a multitool (Leatherman or bike tool) or a pocket knife. I have a cheap HK-branded low-end Benchmade clipped to the outside pocket of my hydro bag right now, it does the trick as a utility knife and I don't care if I lose it.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

You mean carry a knife as "self protection"? No, I don't carry any weapons with me. I'm not afraid of any boogiemen (or boogiewomen) I have carried a sharp small pocket knife with me in case I need to cut anything. A good sharp knife could be handy if you had to spend a cold night out for any reason although in 30 years of mountain biking I've never had to do that. Over the years I think I've used it once or twice to do things like cut something to make a tire boot.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

carry a multi-tool that has scissors, blade etc... never had to use it for anything (knock on wood) yet ^^

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## tobimaru (Aug 29, 2014)

Plenty of men and women who are into shooting and self defense also cycle. You'd be surprised who is armed and when, but most people aren't going to divulge exactly what they are carrying and why to a complete stranger. 

In the event I ride miles and miles from home and break the bike or myself and I've got to walk home or ask for help from complete strangers it's reassuring to know I've got a last resort form of protection. The right knife can provide ample utility while also serving as a self defense tool.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I carry a CRKT ZillaTool Jr.
Light weight and mostly for the pliers but it has a partially serrated blade as well as a couple of hex bits. Oh, and it can open a bottle of beer handily too.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

tobimaru said:


> Plenty of men and women who are into shooting and self defense also cycle. You'd be surprised who is armed and when, but most people aren't going to divulge exactly what they are carrying and why to a complete stranger.
> 
> In the event I ride miles and miles from home and break the bike or myself and I've got to walk home or ask for help from complete strangers it's reassuring to know I've got a last resort form of protection. The right knife can provide ample utility while also serving as a self defense tool.


I'm thinking about carrying a wolf.


----------



## Lou Z. Ryder (Sep 9, 2014)

No offense, but people who carry weapons mountain biking remind me of my wife worrying about crazy weirdo serial killers wandering around in the wilderness.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I started carrying one of these just in case


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

tobimaru said:


> Plenty of men and women who are into shooting and self defense also cycle. You'd be surprised who is armed and when, but most people aren't going to divulge exactly what they are carrying and why to a complete stranger.
> 
> In the event I ride miles and miles from home and break the bike or myself and I've got to walk home or ask for help from complete strangers it's reassuring to know I've got a last resort form of protection. The right knife can provide ample utility while also serving as a self defense tool.


Oh, I'm well aware of the relationship between gun owners and their knives and the art of taking pictures of your gun with your knife. That's why, when I got my HK, I knew it was imperative to pair it up with a capable knife.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Biohazard74 said:


> I started carrying one of these just in case
> 
> View attachment 1012339


That must be one of the most useless knifes I have seen, but it is pretty.

@Jayem, train that wolf and it will propel itself while you ride your bike, will be at least +1 sphere of wolf protection magically surrounding you.

However stuff pair of these to your back pack and you have +5 girl magnet with you:








Read up source article and one have something more to say than just that usual umm


----------



## tobimaru (Aug 29, 2014)

Lou Z. Ryder said:


> No offense, but people who carry weapons mountain biking remind me of my wife worrying about crazy weirdo serial killers wandering around in the wilderness.


What's scarier; serial killers in the wilderness or serial killers walking the streets of your city? I'd bet there are more in your city than out in the "wilderness".

If being armed offends someone, so be it. I've never taken offense from someone unarmed telling me I'm "too armed". That's just your opinion and while it may be different than mine I can respect that.


----------



## Canukstyle (Aug 31, 2015)

I carry a Ganzo G706 & a 2'' 550 cord monkey fist with around 25ft of 550. usually only carry the Ganzo in my pocket during midnight rides on the xc trails.otherwise its is in my backpack. the main reason i carry it is because it is comforting to know "IF" something happens i can defend myself, be it predatory wildlife or mugger or Bigfoot, i am confident that i can get myself out of the situation and carry on with my trail ride,


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Canukstyle said:


> it is comforting to know "IF" something happens i can defend myself, be it predatory wildlife or mugger or Bigfoot, i am confident that i can get myself out of the situation and carry on with my trail ride,


Be vewy vewy afraid. They ARE out to get you.


----------



## scoon (Aug 26, 2005)

andytiedye said:


> Yes.


I carry that as well. Good to see this still out in the wild.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Barman1 said:


> I carry a CRKT ZillaTool Jr.
> Light weight and mostly for the pliers but it has a partially serrated blade as well as a couple of hex bits. Oh, and it can open a bottle of beer handily too.


Cool!! :thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

zrm said:


> You mean carry a knife as "self protection"? No, I don't carry any weapons with me. I'm not afraid of any boogiemen (or boogiewomen) I have carried a sharp small pocket knife with me in case I need to cut anything. A good sharp knife could be handy if you had to spend a cold night out for any reason although in 30 years of mountain biking I've never had to do that. Over the years I think I've used it once or twice to do things like cut something to make a tire boot.


I've used my little folder to trim some branches that were threatening to block the trail.

A knife is a tool. It is not a very good defensive weapon, but I suppose it is better than nothing in case there isn't anything with more reach handy (like an old-fashioned bike pump). At least it might make an assailant worry about getting hurt.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

perttime said:


> I've used my little folder to trim some branches that were threatening to block the trail.
> 
> A knife is a tool. It is not a very good defensive weapon, but I suppose it is better than nothing in case there isn't anything with more reach handy (like an old-fashioned bike pump). At least it might make an assailant worry about getting hurt.


Taking off jacket/shirt might work better, especially if other one has knife. Dirt, sticks etc. work better than knife too, imo.

However best self defense is not to provoke, if we are talking about defending against another person, if he has not pulled the knife, pulling knife might provoke assailant to pull a knife and cause one to loose option to grapple and control. 
Avoiding situations and not provoking in threatening situations tends to work better though.

Legal stuff is there too, bringing knife is not very beneficial when considering legal point.

For mountain biker to end up into situation where he needs to defend himself, I would think it must be some freak event, Friday evening in a city street might be more likely place for one to face some need for self defense.

Knife indeed is quite poor thing for self defense, even having a knife, I doubt I would even consider using it if I would need to defend myself for any odd reason, knife is too problematic for that use, imo.

With bike I probably could run away from most human induced threats if such ever would occur, which I doubt very much. I'm enough manly man that I can run away


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

grumpy old biker said:


> Knife indeed is quite poor thing for self defense, even having a knife, I doubt I would even consider using it if I would need to defend myself for any odd reason, knife is too problematic for that use, imo.


You need to up your game. Here's a highlight reel from my last ride;


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

As a tool. My folder has like a 2" partly serrated blade. For trimming branches, cutting up apples, finishing the ends of a bandage or zip tie. One time we split a dead inner tube with it to fix a totally busted top tube/ head tube joint. Worked well for the last 10 miles of the ride.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Circlip said:


> You need to up your game. Here's a highlight reel from my last ride;


That made me rofl


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Having a ~5" fixed blade knife is a good idea for self defense (dogs), but it's problematic to have it easily accessible and kind of heavy.

I usually carry a 2.5" fixed blade kershaw skinning knife. Better than nothing...

I wouldn't trust a folding blade (batoning wood to start a fire for example).

Amazon.com : Kershaw 1080 Fixed Blade Skinning Knife : Hunting Fixed Blade Knives : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## loopsb (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes.....Benchmade Nimravus fixed blade attached to my Camelback shoulder strap. 

Spiderwebs. I hate spiderwebs


----------



## junkyardkid (Oct 2, 2014)

The knife is one of the oldest tools and is still used by most people everyday.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

andytiedye said:


> Yes.


And in addition to being able to fix my chain or my spokes,
if I encounter someone with an unopened bottle of wine that they want to share
I'm prepared.

This has actually happened. The corkscrew may have even prevented some mayhem as they were preparing to attack the cork with a large knife similar to many of those posted upthread, and this would not have been their first drink of the night or their second.

It was a rather nice wine.


----------



## ReconMarine (Aug 19, 2015)

Leatherman Wave and my USMC KaBar


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

A knife can be handy for dozens of reasons if you're forced to improvise in an emergency. In 20 years of riding I've never had such an emergency, but I carry a 2" blade anyway. I even have the holster stitched upside down on my Camelbak strap for quick access.
I know I'll never draw the knife faster than a mountain lion can ambush me, but in my imagined scenario I'll be fumbling for the knife as the mountain lion slowly strangles me (they kill by clamping their jaws on your neck). Then it's just a question of whether I can actually get the knife in my hand and open the blade before the lights fade. 
Not really something I worry about, I think more people are killed by their pets than by mountain lions.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

ozz said:


> A knife can be handy for dozens of reasons if you're forced to improvise in an emergency. In 20 years of riding I've never had such an emergency, but I carry a 2" blade anyway. I even have the holster stitched upside down on my Camelbak strap for quick access.
> I know I'll never draw the knife faster than a mountain lion can ambush me, but in my imagined scenario I'll be fumbling for the knife as the mountain lion slowly strangles me (they kill by clamping their jaws on your neck). Then it's just a question of whether I can actually get the knife in my hand and open the blade before the lights fade.
> Not really something I worry about, I think more people are killed by their pets than by mountain lions.


Have you been bitten seriously by animal?

Pain from bite is such, that it really takes fight out of one, I have got my share of bites and those are really such situations that staying on your feet takes a lot of effort, fighting back is really impossible.

Bite to neck and you are on ground thinking wtf is going on, it takes time to realize that you are actually being bitten, all of sudden you just are on ground and indescribable pain is crippling your thinking, not much hope to move and fighting is not a thing to come to mind when there is no idea what is going on in first place. Shock effect.

Speed at which these animals move is quite incredible, four bites in time it takes to blink the eyes, brain just can't process what is happening, until it has already happened.

Try to move your arm faster than pet cat, even with quite bit faster reactions than average I have no luck, when my brain registers movement in cat's paw, cat has already made the move and my hand is still at original position, speed advantage of wild creatures is something you can't understand without experiencing it.

From wrist to elbow I got four bites from wild cat, I realized that I was being bitten at 3rd bite, 4th bite cat locked jaws to my arm and did hold tight, I went on my knees from pain. I was fool enough and attempted to pick up wild cat that needed medicine, when they are serious that speed is something incredible.

I want to say that if something bites you to neck, you are going down and fight is over, only if animal does not want to hold on prey you might have some chances, but very slim ones.

Another thing to consider is that you probably will underestimate their strength by 10 fold at least, not so big creatures, but think about ease they take down their prey, consider how you would wrestle down similar prey, even pet cat has surprisingly lot of raw power, leaping 6ft up into air from stand still is not even very hard, those bigger cats are a lot stronger.

I don't want anyone to have ideas based purely on fiction, many haven't experienced speed and strength of these wild animals and very few have ever had to experience shock and pain from being attacked by wild animal.

When hunting bear, sometimes it happens that one is much closer than one thinks, they can hide well, from 30 ft to straight front of your face it takes from bear as much time as it takes one to snap his fingers, it is just instantly on your face and it is up for the bear what will happen. Luckily that one just made fake attack, but I tell you no matter how prepared you think you are, shock will hit you like two by four on back of skull.

Finger to eyes if you want to fight back, but better just play uninteresting dead thing. Use knife to make first aid supplies and to get home with injuries.

I don't know anyone that has been fending off with knife against wild animals, or at least one that has lived to tell about it, fighting bad tends to end bad most of the time, humans are weak and slow creatures, only advantage we have is our brain.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

grumpy old biker said:


> Have you been bitten seriously by animal?
> 
> Pain from bite is such, that it really takes fight out of one, I have got my share of bites and those are really such situations that staying on your feet takes a lot of effort, fighting back is really impossible.
> 
> ...


The only thing a knife will defend against is a human.

As GOB describes above, pretty much any animal will be faster than you. That or if you do manage to get a swipe in, most animals that will actually attack you could easily take 1-10 swipes before slowing it down. Small animals won't go out of there way to attack you. You are bigger, scarier, and not worth their time. The bigger game is the issue; bears, mountain lions, elk/bucks (if babies are present), etc. Do you think a 2" stick from your little knife is going to stop a 300+ lbs animal? Hell, even a friggin slug out of a shot gun rarely slows them down. Just going to make it want to rip your head off faster.

If you carry a knife as a tool? Good idea.
If you carry a knife in case a shifty mofo is on the trails after dark? Good idea.
If you carry a knife because you think you can give John Rambo a run for his money as a master of guerrilla tactics in the woods with only a knife? Godspeed.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

grumpy old biker said:


> From wrist to elbow I got four bites from wild cat, I realized that I was being bitten at 3rd bite, 4th bite cat locked jaws to my arm and did hold tight, I went on my knees from pain. I was fool enough and attempted to pick up wild cat that needed medicine, when they are serious that speed is something incredible.


I think the moral or this story is not to mess with wild kitties.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I carry this knife


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> I think the moral or this story is not to mess with wild kitties.


But it is wild experience


----------



## Knucklehead (May 18, 2004)

I carry a knife at all times. Just a pocket knife. I have a small collection and rotate most of them. I usually carry a small 2-2.5" pocket knife with a rounded tip (for dirty cuts.. boxs/tape, pencil sharpening, etc, as well as a makeshift screwdriver). I also carry a Benchmade Mini-Griptilian, for larger tasks.

When I ride, I have the smaller knife in my pack. These are not weapons. Just tools, and I find that I use them quite often.

I received my first pocket knife when I was about 10 years old and have been carrying one ever since.


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

grumpy old biker said:


> Have you been bitten seriously by animal?
> 
> Pain from bite is such, that it really takes fight out of one, I have got my share of bites and those are really such situations that staying on your feet takes a lot of effort, fighting back is really impossible.......
> 
> .


That was interesting speculation but also seems inaccurate based on a video I saw of a guy being killed by a mountain lion. The lion was on top of him with his jaws clamped on his neck. The guy's arms were free and he was feebly pushing and punching the lion to no effect as he slowly strangled.

My thought, and it's pure speculation and something of a last desperate effort, was that if that guy had a knife, even a small 2" pocket knife, he could have opened up that lion's gut, maybe just small puncture, or maybe a slashing wound that spilled intestines. It sure seemed possible because the guy's hand was pushing on the lion's belly.

Yes, I've been seriously bitten by a pit bull that was trying to eat my leg. My reaction wasn't panic or hysterics, I was pounding and kicking him and fighting to stay upright. If I had a knife then I would have used it. We all have different pain thresholds and we all react differently to it. My survival instinct it to fight back, not submit.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Really carrying a knife to help kill a mountain lion is ridiculus...

I carry a knife to:

Help fix a stuck brake piston

Clean mud out of a part I need to fix

Shave a branch to fix a broken frame...seat post etc

Cut a piece of plastic to shape, to help block a torn tire (boot)

Get a sliver out of my hand or my tire...

Open a stubborn bag of candies at the top of a hill.

Carve my initials in a tree

Help make a fire if I am stupid enough to get totally lost.

I find the two blades in a leatherman are plenty....

I no I won't be able to get at it if a mountain lion attacks..

Lastly carrying a big knife in a sheath....you risk sticking the dam thing into if you go A over T....

Bigger risk than all the mountain lion attacks in the last 10 years.


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

jeffscott said:


> Really carrying a knife to help kill a mountain lion is ridiculus...


I didn't say I carry a knife to help kill a mountain lion. I said I carry it as a tool, and would try to use it on a lion if I found myself in the situation I described in my previous post.

I'm sorry that it seems to tweak your panties.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

jeffscott said:


> Open a stubborn bag of candies at the top of a hill.


This is where I am pretty sure someone or something up above is laughing at us.

You try to open a bag of tootsie rolls. Doesn't open. Decide that the two finger method isn't going to suffice so you get a full hand grip on each side and pull with all your might. Even the vein in your forehead is popping out. Bag stretches to no avail. This thing would survive a trip out of the atmosphere. You can split a 3 in diameter log over your quad, but this bag has you in tears.

Decide to go for one final rip, plastic explodes peppering the landscape with tootsie rolls. You lose 70% of the bag into the woods, after all that.

That is why you need the knife.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

ozz said:


> That was interesting speculation but also seems inaccurate based on a video I saw of a guy being killed by a mountain lion. The lion was on top of him with his jaws clamped on his neck. The guy's arms were free and he was feebly pushing and punching the lion to no effect as he slowly strangled.
> 
> My thought, and it's pure speculation and something of a last desperate effort, was that if that guy had a knife, even a small 2" pocket knife, he could have opened up that lion's gut, maybe just small puncture, or maybe a slashing wound that spilled intestines. It sure seemed possible because the guy's hand was pushing on the lion's belly.
> 
> Yes, I've been seriously bitten by a pit bull that was trying to eat my leg. My reaction wasn't panic or hysterics, I was pounding and kicking him and fighting to stay upright. If I had a knife then I would have used it. We all have different pain thresholds and we all react differently to it. My survival instinct it to fight back, not submit.


I have seen many things, criminal with knife that fails to hold on to knife when police dog gently takes hold on his arm, now mountain lion has bit longer fangs and what happens when something bites is that ability to grip and produce any really useful level of power is gone, so it is really hard to make real damage, especially with something as tiny as 2 inch blade, mountain lion probably would not even notice in heat of kill.

Wildly swinging around makes things worse, hunter will hold on tighter, most damage for example from dog bites comes when victim tries to pull hand or leg out from dog's mouth.

Sometimes you might get lucky, but prevention works so much better, same with stick and knowledge how to use a stick, one should try to prevent the attack.

Put eyes/mask/painted face on back of helmet might work a lot better.


----------



## biscut (Sep 11, 2015)

I carry a knife.....Various reasons and self defense isn't one; or at least realistically a minor reason. 

when it comes to biking most of you got me by far in the experience category. I have biked into a black bear where I grew up and rode a lot (Mt Tom in MA; Grandparents settled at the base of the Mt after WWII). I hike a lot....I mean a lot. Come across bears often in Catskills, White mts. rare for me in VT. 

I don't fear much, but if you've ever had coyotes pack you and try to surround you; that was fear for me. I've been solo in North Maine Woods for 5 days....no fear. Sleep and hike solo in White Mts. no fear. Coyotes moving to surround you got me good. I always have a J Frame on me w 357 and there is a reason beyond this forum But I tell you, the yotes packing around me and me knowing what was happening was a legit fear. I dont think it is the same when on a bike. 

I truly appreciate truly desolate places and relish with a 4-12 hour day and seeing zero to 4 people. I love it. But you need to be prepared for what is or could be there.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't carry a knife while biking but I think it might be a good idea to start carrying a bike while I'm out knifing for stealthy & speedy get-a-ways.


----------



## junkyardkid (Oct 2, 2014)

If one reads all the reports of mountain lion attacks it's kinda of interesting. At least in California there really isn't many deaths, most of the time someone rescues the person attacked. They use sticks and rocks to fight back. The lions can't risk an injury so they take off. There is one about an elderly couple and the lady beats the lion with a stick then tries to stab it's eye with a pen that eventually bends. So she slams the stick into it's nose and the cat let's go if her husband. The make it to a inmate work crew and survive. So a knife may not save yourself but someone else. Or more than likely just be a usefull tool.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, it's a basic tool.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Knife? I just carry this thing. Never had a problem while carrying this on my rides.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

ozz said:


> That was interesting speculation but also seems inaccurate based on a video I saw of a guy being killed by a mountain lion. *The lion was on top of him with his jaws clamped on his neck. The guy's arms were free and he was feebly pushing and punching the lion to no effect as he slowly strangled.*
> 
> My thought, and it's pure speculation and something of a last desperate effort, was that if that guy had a knife, even a small 2" pocket knife, he could have opened up that lion's gut, maybe just small puncture, or maybe a slashing wound that spilled intestines. It sure seemed possible because the guy's hand was pushing on the lion's belly.
> 
> Yes, I've been seriously bitten by a pit bull that was trying to eat my leg. My reaction wasn't panic or hysterics, I was pounding and kicking him and fighting to stay upright. If I had a knife then I would have used it. We all have different pain thresholds and we all react differently to it. My survival instinct it to fight back, not submit.


The thing is that those animals do not feel "pain" like you and I when they are in an attack mode. You might even get a couple good successful stabs in, unlikely given how humans react (I'm taking a wilderness survival/first aid class this week) and how animals attack, but an animal that big and powerful isn't going to be dissuaded by a few stab wounds.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

Jayem said:


> The thing is that those animals do not feel "pain" like you and I when they are in an attack mode. You might even get a couple good successful stabs in, unlikely given how humans react (I'm taking a wilderness survival/first aid class this week) and how animals attack, but an animal that big and powerful isn't going to be dissuaded by a few stab wounds.


Stab wound is problematic also in there that it does not hurt immediately, it takes good deal of time and usually only after the situation even humans find out they were stabbed.

But knife might be good to make pointy stick which would give more hurt even it gives less damage and pain is what might help with mountain lion, it might not work so with every animal, but mountain lion does respond better to pain than many others. Also I think that it depends a bit how much in hunt mountain lion is, animals are also individuals, but if mountain lion is approaching very close and one is facing the mountain lion, then poking with stick might be quite useful.

Poking sensitive areas with somewhat blunt object makes animal worried about his well being.

People have survived hundreds and hundreds of years by using sticks against predators, reach is the key there really and feeling of pain / feeling of hard to get prey.

Animals don't probably understand what knife is so that does not give them fear and when it does not cause instantly pain they don't even realize human is fighting back.

However if one is alone and all of sudden thing jumps from behind, I doubt there is much fighting to be done in that situation at least until beast releases the grip and I think cats will hold on until victim relaxes.


----------



## loopsb (Aug 9, 2004)

So....just so I understand your repeated position......when you are Directly threatened or attacked by whatever or whomever, you anticipate a pause in the action so you can find , acquire, and fashion a tool ( with another tool...sharpen a stick??) to defend yourself. Is that the gist of the plan?


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

this is where this bike comes in, gots you covered in every single way. 
bear spray, big knife, spray and pray and the all important fire extinquisher.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

loopsb said:


> So....just so I understand your repeated position......when you are Directly threatened or attacked by whatever or whomever, you anticipate a pause in the action so you can find , acquire, and fashion a tool ( with another tool...sharpen a stick??) to defend yourself. Is that the gist of the plan?


That is when I need to help someone, it takes only few seconds, if I'm being attacked and without a stick, I don't find out a knife, I prefer getting hell out of there.

If situation does not allow, then I don't sharpen anything, blunt stick is still lot better than tiny knife.

However it is much better to use prevention so I'm not likely to end up into such situation in first place.

But if someone is in trouble and I need to help that someone, I rather spend second or two to get proper tool made than end up trouble by myself.

Certainly I won't get anywhere near to big predators without more than 3 feet of extra reach, I don't fancy getting mauled with tiny knife on my hand.

These days I need to worry mostly about moose, them being horny makes them bit crazy and I really don't plan on fighting with one of those, not even with a stick, climbing to tree works against those if I end up in bad situation for some odd reason.


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

tim208 said:


> this is where this bike comes in, gots you covered in every single way.
> bear spray, big knife, spray and pray and the all important fire extinquisher.


You could stuff camouflage net under the rear rack, it might come handy at times too


----------



## jbass (Oct 29, 2014)

Mountain biking I always have a leatherman in my hydration pack, but I sometimes also carry a fixed-blade knife hooked to my shorts if I'm riding way out somewhere where there's few people. Just in case I end up hanging from a tree on my pack straps or have to fight a zombie.


----------



## bgkz25 (Dec 29, 2013)

tim208 said:


> this is where this bike comes in, gots you covered in every single way.
> bear spray, big knife, spray and pray and the all important fire extinquisher.


"it's a jungle out there". Might as well be prepared.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## lapinGTI (Dec 30, 2009)

I did carry a knife, and for ease of access it's open and unprotect. Sadly from time to time I fall and cut myself with my knife... But it definitively wort the safety factor! I Wonder why nobody ever design a bike using riffle as structural framing. Maybe a big gun as top tube with quick releases to grap it when in need. Our a seat post made of a big knife,...


----------



## Ducman (Feb 29, 2004)

I carry a little knife to shave off ticks, then I stab them, repeatedly. Hate those little F'er


----------



## grumpy old biker (Jul 29, 2014)

lapinGTI said:


> I did carry a knife, and for ease of access it's open and unprotect. Sadly from time to time I fall and cut myself with my knife... But it definitively wort the safety factor! I Wonder why nobody ever design a bike using riffle as structural framing. Maybe a big gun as top tube with quick releases to grap it when in need. Our a seat post made of a big knife,...


Flamethrower could be nice for rear protection, 60mm rapid fire cannons forward for leveling that technical section, something like this maybe?
LiveLeak.com - Rapid fire 60mm electrothermal-chemical (ETC) cannon, Its mad!

Bike manufacturers should really pick up on new trends instead of sticking with the old


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

If you ever have to defend yourself against a dog with a knife...

Let the dog grab your left arm (if you're right handed) and then try to slit it's throat with the knife that's in your right arm. Never lead with your good arm/weapon.

...and yes I have been charged by a pack of dogs when walking out (loose headset) one night.

I also pack bear spray when out in the woods with the family. Just last night we were hiking (eldest daughter was riding) the CT and I heard some large beast making a fuss about our presence. Wife saw a moose about 20 yards off the trail. I was VERY happy to have that can of spray.

When you're out there with kids, there is no running or climbing trees etc. You have to face the music while the family makes a stealth exit.

When I'm out there by myself I'm usually on the dirt bike with a **** ton of armor and 50+ hp to outrun/scare any predator.

Over the years I've encountered many, many bad situations (face to face with four moose), but they've all ended well.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Steve71 said:


> ...and yes I have been charged by a pack of dogs when walking out (loose headset) one night.


You carry a knife but no 5mm hex to tighten a headset?

As for trees, my wife can climb as good as me and my kids are 3x faster.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

tim208 said:


> this is where this bike comes in, gots you covered in every single way.
> bear spray, big knife, spray and pray and the all important fire extinquisher.


Is this some kind of a sick joke? Where's the awesome strap. Its not complete without an awesome strap.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> You carry a knife but no 5mm hex to tighten a headset?
> 
> As for trees, my wife can climb as good as me and my kids are 3x faster.


I run a hopey steering damper, that requires about 4lbs of tools to tighten.

None of the aspen/pine trees here are really climbable.

I'm 6'1" in socks with a +1 ape index and @ 150lb and can climb like a cat. My 5'1" wife and 4 & 7 year old kids... not so much.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

TSpice said:


> This is where I am pretty sure someone or something up above is laughing at us.
> 
> You try to open a bag of tootsie rolls. Doesn't open. Decide that the two finger method isn't going to suffice so you get a full hand grip on each side and pull with all your might. Even the vein in your forehead is popping out. Bag stretches to no avail. This thing would survive a trip out of the atmosphere. You can split a 3 in diameter log over your quad, but this bag has you in tears.
> 
> ...


Happened to you too? In my case it was peanut M&M's, rolling all down those rock ledges.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Steve71 said:


> I run a hopey steering damper, that requires about 4lbs of tools to tighten.
> 
> None of the aspen/pine trees here are really climbable.
> 
> I'm 6'1" in socks with a +1 ape index and @ 150lb and can climb like a cat. My 5'1" wife and 4 & 7 year old kids... not so much.


Ape index? Is that a thing? I'm 6'4" and 235 lbs, is that like a -2 ape index? I can climb pretty good, but some of the trees and branches break under me.


----------



## TSpice (May 15, 2015)

leeboh said:


> Ape index? Is that a thing? I'm 6'4" and 235 lbs, is that like a -2 ape index? I can climb pretty good, but some of the trees and branches break under me.


I usually consider ape index to mean having longer arms than normal. Its why I find raw height measurement to be generally a useless measure when dealing with things that are dependent on torso/arm/inseam/etc. Two people at 6'0 tall, can have considerably different inseams, wingspan, torso height, etc.

So in the case of an ape index, can generally climb really well as you have a long reach. The inverse would be T-Rex syndrome.


----------

